# Open letter



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

To the british bee keepers association



> since 2001, the british bee keepers association has been receiving in the region of Â£17,500 per annum from pesticide manufacturers bayer, syngenta, basf and belchim in return for the bbka's endorsement of several insecticides as 'bee-friendly'.
> 
> The bbka policy of accepting money from such corporations, taken without consulting the membership, has been condemned by many of its members, other european bee keeping associations and some ngos as unethical.
> 
> ...


----------

